# going from tracks to wheels



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Has anyone done this on a Honda HS1132. I've looked at parts diagram and the parts that hold the track drive or the wheels don't look much different.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If I am not mistaken, the amount of difference in the parts, case, bucket, etc., it may be cheaper to buy a wheel machine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THEY used to be made with wheels. why they only come with tracks now is beyond me.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

About the only way this could be cost effective would be if you had a donor machine to strip parts from.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

My 724 has the drive axle in front, so unless there's a way to easily move it back....

You could put a sprocket on one side of each axle and chain drive the rear. Should be easy to do actually with some motorcyle parts. You'd have to bolt the sprocket to a plate that has a shaft that fits over the axle like on the older split rim tires. Actually this is sounding fairly doable as I type. Chain would have to be lubricated each use so salt doesn't kill it.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

RoyP said:


> Has anyone done this on a Honda HS1132. I've looked at parts diagram and the parts that hold the track drive or the wheels don't look much different.


Interesting that you want to do this. I have a tracked Ariens Pro that I want to convert to wheels as well. 

Tracks are great in certain applications but for 90% of us... not so much.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

Aside from whatever difference the unit has to hold the tracks, the tracked units also have an additional reduction stage in the right side gearbox. Simply putting wheels on it would not make it run the same speed as a factory tire machine.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

pfn said:


> Interesting that you want to do this. I have a tracked Ariens Pro that I want to convert to wheels as well.


Ariens makes a wheels-to-tracks conversion kit, so you may be able to reverse engineer something.

Ariens 72101800 Track Drive Conversion Kit 921 Series-15" Tires


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

pfn said:


> Interesting that you want to do this. I have a tracked Ariens Pro that I want to convert to wheels as well.
> 
> Tracks are great in certain applications but for 90% of us... not so much.



I'm wondering if I can just replace the front track sprocket with wheels. The parts diagram for wheeled machine looks to use the same base


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

wdb said:


> Ariens makes a wheels-to-tracks conversion kit, so you may be able to reverse engineer something.
> 
> Ariens 72101800 Track Drive Conversion Kit 921 Series-15" Tires


Thank you. 
If you can go from wheels to tracks and I can't imagine that is not possible to go the other way.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

pfn said:


> Thank you.
> If you can go from wheels to tracks and I can't imagine that is not possible to go the other way.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> THEY used to be made with wheels. why they only come with tracks now is beyond me.


 
Hmmm, they show both wheeled and tracked on their website.

Honda Snow Blowers and Snow Throwers


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

db9938 said:


> If I am not mistaken, the amount of difference in the parts, case, bucket, etc., it may be cheaper to buy a wheel machine.


The HS1132 and it's replacement the HS1332 only come in a tracked configuration. The HS928 is the largest wheeled blower Honda makes.

Chances are you can use the rear half of a 928WA with an 1132TA bucket, engine, handles, dash, etc. It really comes down to cost.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

94EG8 said:


> The HS1132 and it's replacement the HS1332 only come in a tracked configuration. The HS928 is the largest wheeled blower Honda makes.
> 
> Chances are you can use the rear half of a 928WA with an 1132TA bucket, engine, handles, dash, etc. It really comes down to cost.



I'm looking at just replacing the tracks forward wheel with a normal wheel. Thus doing away with the track drive completely. Your thoughts are appreciated


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

RoyP said:


> I'm looking at just replacing the tracks forward wheel with a normal wheel. Thus doing away with the track drive completely. Your thoughts are appreciated


I don't think it's that easy. I suspect the axle height may be different, along with the gearing.

Why not pick up a used set of wheels with the correct size bore and try it? You're not going to be out much if it doesn't.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

RoyP said:


> I'm looking at just replacing the tracks forward wheel with a normal wheel. Thus doing away with the track drive completely. Your thoughts are appreciated


I'd be concerned about the balance of the machine. The only way I'd make the change is if I can duplicate the location of the axle of a standard wheeled otherwise the handling would be problematic at best.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

pfn said:


> I'd be concerned about the balance of the machine. The only way I'd make the change is if I can duplicate the location of the axle of a standard wheeled otherwise the handling would be problematic at best.


My feelings also. I believe that the track forward axle is a little forward of the wheel axle...I can't prove this by looking at the diagrams. I would need to examine a wheeled machine. Or have another member give me the measurements...Honda does not give measurements in anything


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes, the track drive axle is pushed forward from a wheel machine. This is in part to compensate for the additional reduction drive in the right side gearbox. I don't think it would be realistic to simply put wheels on the front, the machine would likely just want to flip back.

If you look at the right side of the machine behind the track, you should be able to see a covered hole where the wheel drive axle would come out. Your tracked machine uses the front hole thats covered on a wheeled unit.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

While possible I'd be surprised if any manufacturer built separate chassis for their wheeled and tracked versions. My bet is that the chassis would not have to be modified to make the changes.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

pfn said:


> While possible I'd be surprised if any manufacturer built separate chassis for their wheeled and tracked versions. My bet is that the chassis would not have to be modified to make the changes.


Honda makes a separate chassis for the US and Canadian versions of the same snowblowers due to the hydraulic height assist on the Canadian version, only because the lower part of the handle bars are welded to the chassis. So no it wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

What kind of snowblower do you have with tracks on it. I have a HS828 with wheels, but I would like to have tracks on it. The location of the shaft for the wheel version is further back on the frame and goes thru the center gear on the side gearbox. On the track unit the axle is further forward and goes thru the most forward gear on the side gearbox. Installing wheels on the track axle may cause a balance problem making the auger housing too light, may cause the frame to be too tall for the auger housing, and the wheels may end up too close to the skid shoes.
I actually have a HS828 tracked as well, if I have time this weekend and wheels or "track wheels" are not seized to the shafts I may do the swap and report.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

94EG8 said:


> Honda makes a separate chassis for the US and Canadian versions of the same snowblowers due to the hydraulic height assist on the Canadian version, only because the lower part of the handle bars are welded to the chassis. So no it wouldn't surprise me at all.


My handlebars are welding to the engine bed, not the side plates or what they call face plates. What the axle come thru


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm looking forward to hearing your answer....Thanks

I have a HS1132


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I did get a chance to do the swap on the HS828s and this are the results: 
1. As anticipaded the machine is too light on the front and would tilt back easily (will need additional weight on the auger housing), your 11HP engine is heavier than the 8HP making it worse. 
2. The wheels bring the body too high, making it look like a worn shoeless snowblower.
3. The clearance to the skids is fine, but because the wheels are closer to the skids it woul make it less stable while moving.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've had 2 HS928s and I have 3 HS828s and an additional HS828 "body" or engine bed and they all have the handle bars welded to the engine bed. The side plates or face plates are bolted to the engine bed. The side gearbox is mounted to the right side face plate and there is where the major difference is on a track model vs wheel model. I would like to have tracks instead of wheels on my wheel HS828.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here are some pictures of the right side face plates of both the HS828 wheel and the HS828 track. The wheel axle is about 2 1/5 inches further back compared to the track unit, also about 1/2 inch higher than the track model. 

















If you wanted to keep it simple I think you can do it like this:

1. Find tires of about 10 1/2 - 11 inches diameter by 4 inches wide (the ones I have on it now have about 13 1/4 inches), mount them on the honda wheels and install them on the track axle.
2. Install a weight bar of maybe 15-30lbs on top of the auger housing.
3. If your auger housing has an option for side skid shoes (I've seen a few honda models that do), install them.
4. Enjoy your HS1128 wheel model.

If you want to do it the way I think should be done, I think you will need to:

1. Find a used side transmission with the face plate and axle as an assembly HS828 or HS928 (I was able to find an assembly like that to replace my HS928 damaged side gear box).
2. Find Honda wheels and tires.
3. Remove the tracks and everyting related to the hight adjustment system (some times the tracks wheels and bearings seize to the shaft and it is very hard to remove them, I've been there).
4. Remove the right side plate with side transmission and axle assembly.
5. Install the wheel version face plate with side transmission and axle assembly (this part is a bit tricky because you have the belt tensioner levers and springs attached to it and they have to be installed in a certain order for it to work, I've been there)
6. Install the wheels.
7. If your auger housing has an option for side skid shoes, install them.
8. Enjoy your HS1128 wheel model. 

In both cases I would recommend to be cautious going up a hill because the snowblower does not have the stability that it had with the tracks.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> Here are some pictures of the right side face plates of both the HS828 wheel and the HS828 track. The wheel axle is about 2 1/5 inches further back compared to the track unit, also about 1/2 inch higher than the track model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you have been so helpful, Thanks very much. With the wheels on the tracked machine what did the height adj do, only raise or lower the handlebar ??
I liked your simple fix. I could live with that. By unstable what do you mean??


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

By installing the wheels on the track axle all the hight adjustment mechanism needs to be removed, that means you now have no hight adjustment on it (I just left the rear hight adjustment plate there because the tire had enough clearance, but I sugest that you remove it to get more weight off the rear of the blower to help the blower balance).
By loosing stability, I mean that it could tip back if it is a steep hill, the track models are a lot more stable in this condition because of their design together with the height adjustment ,there is a flat area of about 12 1/2 - 14" that covers the section of the tracks that sit on the ground vs the wheels that are round and would allow the blower to just tip back if the center of gravity moves past the rear axle wich is what would happen if you drive on a steep hill (center of gravity will move toward the rear of the blower). That is part of the reason (IMHO) that track blower can drive up stairs, they have about 14" leght of traction (speaking about HS828, HS928) but also have excellent stability allowing the machine to climb without tiping back), of course if the hill or stairs are steep enough to make the blowers center of gravity pass the rearwards wheel on the track sYstem it would tip back as well, but it would have to be a very high incline for it to happen with a track model.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

RoyP,
The stability loss warning whith the wheel conversion is specifically for your case thinking that you are used to the tracks system stability, it is not by any means aplicable to other wheel snowblowers.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Basically if one had the side plates, gearbox, and wheels off an HS828/HS928WA one could build an HS1132WA out of all factory parts is what I'm getting out of this, which was sort of my initial assumption anyway.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

94EG8, 
I have not done the conversion, but I have an HS828WA and an HS828TA, and by far looks like like you need only the right side plate with the gearbox and axle from a wheel model (the left side plate has provission already to install the wheel axle or the track axle. Boats.com shows a different part number for this on wheel and track models, but I think the only difference might be the welded bracket for the return spring on the track model wich will not matter if you install wheels on it) and wheels and I think it can be done. Considering the additional weight of the 11HP compared to a 8HP or 9HP engine it might be wise to use a weight bar on top of the auger housing.
During summer time if I still have both snowblowers and get some free time, I may do the full swap from tracks to wheels to confirm if it is possible to do it. If I do it I'll be posting the results.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here are pictures of left side plates that I do not think require replacement for the conversion, notice the pre-made holes for track and wheel axles an bearing retaining plates. I just realized that the track side plate also has a threaded plate insert for the height adjustment, but I don't think it would interfere with the wheel.
Wheel








Track


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

RoyP,
What is your _pimary reason_ for wanting to do the _conversion from tracks to wheels_ on your HS1132?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I am about to start a true track to wheel conversion on an HS828TA, using parts from a borrower HS828WA. I may also install a GX340 (11HP) engine on it just to check the blowers balance with the larger engine. I will report the results.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I does NOT work the way I thought it would, this is due to the difference in the transmission output shaft from the two blowers (a track drive transmission is not likely to work on a wheel model and viceversa), The wheel model has a smaller splined end.
Both side plate assys.








HS828TA transmission output shaft.








HS828WA transmission output shaft.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Chiming in on an old thread. 

HSblowersFan, you are on the right track and your observations are correct. 

1) The Wheel transmission output shaft is different than the track transmission.
2) The right transfer/gear case has one less cog compared to the track version.
3) If you get past the above two you'd also need to relocate the drive cable location in the drive control lever, from the lower opening to the top opening or vise versa.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

_*JnC*_,
I did not get to deal with the control cable since I was doing it just to help RoyP to see if it was doable or not (I have 3 HS828s and I was just experimenting with two of them).

Eventually I am hoping to do a "HS1128TAS" using a HS828TA and a GX340 (11HP) engine. Also planning to ad a 14" impeller to it (the impeller housing had been "sliced" in the middle and repaired prior from extensive gravel driveway cleaning by previous owner).
I'll start a thread when I am ready to start my project. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------

